# Perdomo Slow Aged by Perdomo Cigar Review - another good one by Perdomo



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I was very pleased with the way this cigar smoked, it has great draw with big smoke per puff, the flavors are rich and enjoyable, it is well rolled...

Read the full review here: Perdomo Slow Aged by Perdomo Cigar Review - another good one by Perdomo


----------

